# slimming world question??



## Naya69

can i do the slimming world diet without spending £10 on registeration and £5 every week??


----------



## pip holder

Erm yep! See our thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/267826-anybody-doing-slimming-world.html

we post the online password each monday - chicken this week xx


----------



## MrsRH

thanks for that!!!
x


----------



## africaqueen

To be honest tho i have tried to lose weight without going to class and put more on than i lost. The support of the class is worth the fiver a wk.
If u buy this wk's woman's own magazine, there is a voucher for free membership but u have to reg by may 18th 

xxx


----------



## Pink1981

I went to the dr's and got referred... 12 weeks for free! Its a new initiative but not sure if its everywhere x


----------



## Naya69

africaqueen said:


> To be honest tho i have tried to lose weight without going to class and put more on than i lost. The support of the class is worth the fiver a wk.
> If u buy this wk's woman's own magazine, there is a voucher for free membership but u have to reg by may 18th
> 
> xxx

hi i went to get the voucher but it was for weight watching gutted :dohh:


----------



## JellyBaby1

I find the weekly weigh in gives me motivation and listening to other peoples ideas or advice is good aswell. But it can be a pain having to pay espically when money is tight on maternity pay. But i see it as an investment! If you struggle at home or feel like giving up maybe then is the time to join a group, plus its nice having people clapping for your weeks weight loss 

Best of luck


----------

